# MF 1433 compact tractor



## philliph (Apr 1, 2008)

does anyone have any sugestion on how to widen the rear of my tractor it is hard to hook up to older equipment to keep from rubbing inside rear tires thanks phillip


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You will likely have to change to wheels with a larger offset. I doubt it in this case but some tractor wheels allow you to adjust tire/wheel width by reversing the wheels. If it is not a lot more width you are seeking sometimes a wheel spacer can do this but are not recommended. Have you tried calling your MF dealer to see if they have a set of used wheels that might work on your machine they could trade out or sell you?


----------



## philliph (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks tf i do appreciate your comment it is very helpful


----------

